# silvia tamp



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

hi all new silvia on way as some will know ha. wondering what size best tamps are best for standard baskets thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

58mm tamper works best for standard Silvia baskets


----------

